# Wife’s gun



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

She’s got a. TC .243 now which has been great but I’d like to get her something a bit larger in caliber. Regardless of shot placement that .243 has never laid down a decent blood trail and the trigger isn’t great. I know I can swap out the trigger but since I’m looking at other calibers anyways I don’t want to. Anybody have wives or daughters that hunt and have caliber/ brand recommendations? I’m leaning towards 270. I shoot a .308 and she hates it


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OwenM said:


> She’s got a. TC .243 now which has been great but I’d like to get her something a bit larger in caliber. Regardless of shot placement that .243 has never laid down a decent blood trail and the trigger isn’t great. I know I can swap out the trigger but since I’m looking at other calibers anyways I don’t want to. Anybody have wives or daughters that hunt and have caliber/ brand recommendations? I’m leaning towards 270. I shoot a .308 and she hates it


.260 then 7mm 08 next step ups she don’t like the 308 she probably won’t like the 270 sure some will recommend the 6.5 creedmore


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> .260 then 7mm 08 next step ups she don’t like the 308 she probably won’t like the 270 sure some will recommend the 6.5 creedmore


Bullet construction has a lot to do with poor blood trails also. With what ever you choose. .243 with a quality bullet for the size game it’s intended for will do a good job most of the time.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I would try one of the calibers mentioned above before a 270. The 6.5cm gets a lot of hate but the 143gr ELD-x has done great for me and is insanely accurate. The 260 is an awesome round but finding ammo can be hit or miss. 

Another option would be to get her a 308 and put a good quality muzzle break on it like vg6, it will be loud as all hell but it will significantly reduce the recoil. I put a vg6 epsilon on a 6.5cm that I built for my son and there's almost zero felt recoil, it's pretty wild how well it works.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

My wife and 13 yr old shoot 270's. I put muzzle brakes on them both. They're load but not much recoil at all. Put a boyds AT1 stock on my daughters.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

My daughter shoots a 30-06 with 125 gr core-lokts or 125 gr managed recoil.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm really happy with my CVA cascade in 6.5 CM. This rifle and my son's Tikka T3 in 270 are the most accurate out of the box rifles I've personally fired. The triggers on both are absolutely amazing.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brakes make a huge difference in felt recoil. But the muzzle blast is in your face. Another option is a suppressed rifle. Now there is the game changer takes the crack out and after playing with a 7mm rem mag the other day screwing the suppresser on and off it makes a big diff. in recoil also.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Winchester 100g Power Points in .243
That's all I use. Most times you can't find/see the entry wound, but the exit wound is the size of a silver dollar.
I believe the reason for the small entry wound is because I'm so close to the deer when I shoot, usually within 15 to 25 yards. But taken many 100+ yds. 
Some years ago, I went to pistol hunting and single shot rifle hunting. I use the T/C Encore platform, but I don't have a .243 barrel for it, so I shoot the 7mm-08 barrel exclusively on that platform. I use the 139g Hornady SST in my 7mm-08. 

I wished they made .243 SST 100g ammo, I'd buy a .243 barrel for the Encore if they did. 
I've not seen loaded .243 SST ammo in 100g, only 95g. 
They sell 6mm 100g SST bullets, going to buy some and reload them just to see if they're as good or better than the 100g power points. 

I'd say to try different .243 bullets and I would only shoot the 100g. 
Try the Winchester 100g power points or maybe the Remington 100g core-lokt or something else if you've used both of these already. 
I personally do not like the core-lokt, but there's many who swear by them as I do the power points and sst's. 
Or, you can always buy a 7mm-08 and some 139g SST's and no more worries except bullet placement. 
g/l


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> Winchester 100g Power Points in .243
> That's all I use. Most times you can't find/see the entry wound, but the exit wound is the size of a silver dollar.
> I believe the reason for the small entry wound is because I'm so close to the deer when I shoot, usually within 15 to 25 yards. But taken many 100+ yds.
> Some years ago, I went to pistol hunting and single shot rifle hunting. I use the T/C Encore platform, but I don't have a .243 barrel for it, so I shoot the 7mm-08 barrel exclusively on that platform. I use the 139g Hornady SST in my 7mm-08.
> ...


SST is a bonded bullet Hornady calls it interbonded(I was wrong with that sst's are not bonded Brandon SPC2 corrected me on that correctly) try Barns tsx's I've been shooting barns X's for years tsx's replaced them I still have a few thousand lol they make tsx's in 6mm you can thank me later lol. Barns makes great game bullets they never fail (meaning they perform like they are suppose to always)and are pretty damn accurate for a hunting bullet. Not trying to argue but power points are Winchesters version of the core lock both have killed more shit that can be counted. But both can and do fail. Bonded or good copper bullets that always open retain their mass but always pass through are the best. And if you load and want to shoot barns bullets Like tsx's you will have to have barns data they require more powder because of the way they are made. And something else to remember they longer per weight than a lead core bullet.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> SST is a bonded bullet Hornady calls it interbonded try Barns tsx's I've been shooting barns X's for years tsx's replaced them I still have a few thousand lol they make tsx's in 6mm you can thank me later lol. Barns makes great game bullets they never fail (meaning they perform like they are suppose to always)and are pretty damn accurate for a hunting bullet. Not trying to argue but power points are Winchesters version of the core lock both have killed more shit that can be counted. But both can and do fail. Bonded or good copper bullets that always open retain their mass but always pass through are the best. And if you load and want to shoot barns bullets Like tsx's you will have to have barns data they require more powder because of the way they are made. And something else to remember they longer per weight than a lead core bullet.


SST is NOT a bonded bullet. The SST bullet and the Interbond bullet are two completely different construction bullet.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> SST is NOT a bonded bullet. The SST bullet and the Interbond bullet are two completely different construction bullet.


Yep your right I went and looked. I was wrong there I guess that's why I don't have any SST's lol. Not sure why I though they were. Thanks for catching that. And correcting bad info. I fixed it.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Start hitting a high shoulder shot and you won’t need to worry about blood trails. .243 is money for whitetail.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought my ole lady a Ruger American in 7-08 a few years ago and she likes it....plus I already had a 7-08 so I had ammo. I have a couple 270's and would pick a 7-08 over them. 30-06 has all kinds of lower grain bullets, the one I just bought I sighted in with 165 grains and it didn't kick as hard as my 270 with 140 grains....Alot of choices out there!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

GRAY AREA said:


> Start hitting a high shoulder shot and you won’t need to worry about blood trails. .243 is money for whitetail.


Why Booger a deer up and ruin/waste meat busting up the shoulder(s)?
A .243 with light grain bullets is not a Bone Crushing round. And I've not seen too many deer shoulders where a .243 busted completely thru both sides taking out the heavy shoulder bones. The round usually stays inside after pretty much disintegrating after a solid hit to heavy bone. 
I've seen deer hit that way with .270 ballistic silver tips, and still back legged ran across a field for a good 100yds.
Wow, what a sportsman eh.

Just target practice, learn the vital shot placements and take out the heart and lungs. A Very Ethical shot.
The deer I shoot whether 15 yds to 200yds are DRT with the .243. Not crowing, but I can put the round where it needs to be put, and I know my limits/abilities and the rounds I'm shooting. And I don't try and "push" those limits.
I do not rush shots, I patiently wait for the perfect shot, regardless of how big the deer or horns are. And if I don't get that right shot, I will not shoot. I rather let a deer walk before trying a bad shot and maybe booger it up and lose him only for it to die in misery which benefits neither.

But then again, I am a Hunter. I have let 10pts walk by me many times within 20 yds without shooting. Not to mention most every other rack size. I either didn't think it was big enough, it was too young to shoot, or I let it walk hoping my son would get it.

Just learn shot placement and you won't need to "take out the running gear".


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

I wasn’t criticizing just a suggestion that shortens up tracking without going up in caliber/recoil to help out another hunter. Take it or leave it.

As far as the shot. It’s not the “running gear” I’m shooting at it’s that the central nervous system bundle that comes together between the shoulder blades. It’s lights out immediately. The deer never knows it’s hit. Yes it messes up more meat. It’s very ethical in my opinion.

Bone crushing is more predicated on bullet selection than caliber. Nothing about a whitetail is dense heavy bone. A bonded or monolithic bullet will punch right through a deers shoulders even out of .243. I wouldn’t take that shot without the right bullet either.

A ballistic tip isn’t designed to punch through bone, it’s designed to dump energy on contact and I’m not surprised that deer hit that way by a .270 ran 100+ yards.

Good luck to you the rest of the season.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Ain't much meat on a does front shoulder anyway. I still put it behind the shoulder.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

CurDog said:


> Why Booger a deer up and ruin/waste meat busting up the shoulder(s)?
> A .243 with light grain bullets is not a Bone Crushing round. And I've not seen too many deer shoulders where a .243 busted completely thru both sides taking out the heavy shoulder bones. The round usually stays inside after pretty much disintegrating after a solid hit to heavy bone.
> I've seen deer hit that way with .270 ballistic silver tips, and still back legged ran across a field for a good 100yds.
> Wow, what a sportsman eh.
> ...


You must hunt green fields exclusively?


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife uses a ruger American 7mm-08. We've had it probably 8 or 9 years now. It's a tack driver and she takes a couple deer out with it every season. I reload so Im not using max loads by any means. 120 grain barnes ttsx's. They do the job. My 12 year old son shoots her rifle just fine also. Recoil is pretty light.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GRAY AREA said:


> Start hitting a high shoulder shot and you won’t need to worry about blood trails. .243 is money for whitetail.



Anything 100-125 yards out, gets a neck shot.... Too much what ifs trying to punch shoulders. I shot a buck years back with 180 gr 300 WM in the chest, he ran about 50 yards like nothing was up then stopped. Hit him in the neck that time, boom flop! I shot a buck last season with a 100 gr 243 in behind shoulder and he ran off about 40 yards not a speck of blood, shot him in the same place when I thought it was a different buck and he dropped but didn't die. I had to neck shoot him to put him out. Crap happens!!! hahaha


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

130 grain nosler partition or accubond out of a 270 is our go to. I always shot a 30 06 but went to all 270's so we'd all have the same thing. It's very rare that we lose a deer.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> You must hunt green fields exclusively?


I wish I had one to hunt on and I would. But otherwise, no I don't. 
The majority of the deer I take nowadays are within 40 yards, more so at 15-25yds. 
I hunt public property mostly and occasionally on private property that 
has nil to no desirable deer on it. But then again, I'm mostly looking for 'yotes and foxes there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> 130 grain nosler partition or accubond out of a 270 is our go to. I always shot a 30 06 but went to all 270's so we'd all have the same thing. It's very rare that we lose a deer.


Ahhh yes the Nosler Partition. Been around for ever and has killed everything under the sun! One of the best all time still today. I would never say it's not a great Bullet still load them in my .264 win it likes them. Acubounds are good to. But they still have lead and loose some passing through. Try some Barns one day. No lead and perform as good or better. Their Varmint Grande will dissipate vermin but has limits on speed like most varmint bullets.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 12, 10 and 2 big 8's on the wall. All local deer. Two 10's and two 8's are still in the freezer I've not mounted yet. 
Costs too much, been planning on doing the european skull mounts with them, but I get sidetracked often. 
And I have many regular and several european skull mounts and a mess of big horns I've cut off over the years. I was going to make a deer horn chandelier, but got sidetracked, lol. Might use them for knife handles now? 
For the past 5 years, I've taken big double 8's within 3 to 5 minutes of each. All with a single shot rifle, all fell dead in their tracks, no chasing, no trailing, just drt'd. And that's with the 7mm-08 using the sst superformance 139g bullets. 
Last season I went up North hunting, didn't do any good, too much snow and steep mountain hills, wasn't used to that type hunting lol. Then I got covid (dang near kilt me) 2 days before the december season opened. So I gave the deer a rest last season. 
I have strict preparations that I follow preparing for hunting to and from the field. I believe it's the best as it has worked well for me, tho I could improve on some of it. 
I've shown my kids what I do, but they're young and would rather play the wind. 
That's all well and good, but they mostly go all season without a deer. Playing the wind is okay, but what about the deer that walks into the wind or cuts the wind? You will never know because you'll never see him. De-scent is the highest on the list, as 95% of the deer I see are within 15 yards, some have been as close as a few feet away and I'd be 4' off the ground (eyeball level, camo only, no blind) and upwind of them and Never spooked the 1st one. And No, No Corn or attractants deployed. 
Do you know the main reason most people never see a good buck on public land? 
Because I've already been there and already got them lol. 
g/l and be safe.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> Ahhh yes the Nosler Partition. Been around for ever and has killed everything under the sun! One of the best all time still today. I would never say it's not a great Bullet still load them in my .264 win it likes them. Acubounds are good to. But they still have lead and loose some passing through. Try some Barns one day. No lead and perform as good or better. Their Varmint Grande will dissipate vermin but has limits on speed like most varmint bullets.


Tried the barnes and like them also. Just gonna stick with whats worked for me a long time.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Tried the barnes and like them also. Just gonna stick with whats worked for me a long time.


Don't blame you there. Anyone would be hard pressed with those two to do any better of a job.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

CurDog said:


> I have a 12, 10 and 2 big 8's on the wall. All local deer. Two 10's and two 8's are still in the freezer I've not mounted yet.
> Costs too much, been planning on doing the european skull mounts with them, but I get sidetracked often.
> And I have many regular and several european skull mounts and a mess of big horns I've cut off over the years. I was going to make a deer horn chandelier, but got sidetracked, lol. Might use them for knife handles now?
> For the past 5 years, I've taken big double 8's within 3 to 5 minutes of each. All with a single shot rifle, all fell dead in their tracks, no chasing, no trailing, just drt'd. And that's with the 7mm-08 using the sst superformance 139g bullets.
> ...


I hunt the wind, dump a shit ton of corn and never ever hunt public land.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> I have a 12, 10 and 2 big 8's on the wall. All local deer. Two 10's and two 8's are still in the freezer I've not mounted yet.
> Costs too much, been planning on doing the european skull mounts with them, but I get sidetracked often.
> And I have many regular and several european skull mounts and a mess of big horns I've cut off over the years. I was going to make a deer horn chandelier, but got sidetracked, lol. Might use them for knife handles now?
> For the past 5 years, I've taken big double 8's within 3 to 5 minutes of each. All with a single shot rifle, all fell dead in their tracks, no chasing, no trailing, just drt'd. And that's with the 7mm-08 using the sst superformance 139g bullets.
> ...


You funny as hell! LOL You drop every Grown deer in it's tracks you shootin high and clippin spins! Descent all you want. Your gun and ammo still stinks. Much less you have to breath. And the heat you put off that drags sent off your nuts. LOL You Playin Cur!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Serious as can be. I shoot, deer drops, maybe tries to leap, run or whatever, but it drops. I can't recall the time I've trailed a deer I've shot. Tracked many for others tho. 
I think a lot has to do with shooting a single shot. You just got to make that 1 shot count. 

Jw, if you've not tried those Hornady 139g SST Superformance rounds, you should give 'em a try. Can't say about other calibers or weights, most likely the same, but that 139g in 7mm08 is the ticket from house cats to deer and everything in-between. 
I've popped feral cats out at 187 yds. I know, probably pissing somebody off on that one too. lol 
At that range, its pure devastation. Popped a yote at about 158yds, the exit hole was devastating. Dang near as big as my fist. Yes, it blew some bone out with it that increased the exit wound, but it was impressive. None walked/moved afterwards either, go figure lol. 

I could have sworn they sell the 100g 6mm SST bullets for reloading, but I could not find any online, only the 95g ones. 
Guess I'll be staying with the 7mm08.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> Serious as can be. I shoot, deer drops, maybe tries to leap, run or whatever, but it drops. I can't recall the time I've trailed a deer I've shot. Tracked many for others tho.
> I think a lot has to do with shooting a single shot. You just got to make that 1 shot count.
> 
> Jw, if you've not tried those Hornady 139g SST Superformance rounds, you should give 'em a try. Can't say about other calibers or weights, most likely the same, but that 139g in 7mm08 is the ticket from house cats to deer and everything in-between.
> ...


Your making the point with the vermin at range but not understand if you dump that much energy at point blank on a deer. Then blowing wholes in varmints at range . 110 Sierra TNT stepped on Hard! In a 7-08 back off on a 7mm rem 3200 to 3400 is about all they can take depending on the barrel. Cat, ****, opossums= Bloody dish rags. Armadillos vapored fertilizer. Damn near cut a coyote in half. The puff of red mist drifting of in the wind lets you know what happened. 120 to 140 Nosler partition kicks ass on deer and pigs 120 barns ttsx Great! Got confused with what the SST was. 7mm Nosler ballistic tip is about the same bullet. Soft and will fail but dumps all its energy upon impact. 140 Nosler Bt Is soft enough to nick a deer in the ass it will bleed to death and you will probably find it. Pound a grown one it goes in blows up closes the entrance whole bust the hart kills the pump. Nothing to pump out the data trail.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

CurDog said:


> Serious as can be. I shoot, deer drops, maybe tries to leap, run or whatever, but it drops. I can't recall the time I've trailed a deer I've shot. Tracked many for others tho.
> I think a lot has to do with shooting a single shot. You just got to make that 1 shot count.
> 
> Jw, if you've not tried those Hornady 139g SST Superformance rounds, you should give 'em a try. Can't say about other calibers or weights, most likely the same, but that 139g in 7mm08 is the ticket from house cats to deer and everything in-between.
> ...


I don't give a shit what bullet you shoot, but every deer ain't dropping in its tracks unless it's a spine shot!!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

OwenM said:


> She’s got a. TC .243 now which has been great but I’d like to get her something a bit larger in caliber. Regardless of shot placement that .243 has never laid down a decent blood trail and the trigger isn’t great. I know I can swap out the trigger but since I’m looking at other calibers anyways I don’t want to. Anybody have wives or daughters that hunt and have caliber/ brand recommendations? I’m leaning towards 270. I shoot a .308 and she hates it


If she hates the .308, she will more than likely hate the .270. The .270 has more powder capacity, which will lead to a more concussive report out of the barrel. Which is generally what most shooters shy away from from. In regards to recoil, there is some factors that us men tend to not think about when buying a rifle, such as length of pull. If the stock is not fitted for the intended user and the length of pull is greater than their, the perceived recoil will be magnified. For newer hunters, or hunters that are shy of intermediate cartridges, I always advocate for an AR-15 with a collapsible butt stock that is chambered in 6.5 Grendel. The recoil is next to nothing, there is very minimum muzzle blast if you compare it to something like a .270 Winchester. They can adjust to stock for them vs them trying to conform to the rifle and the grendel has no problem killing deer, hogs, coyotes, and pronghorn. Now if I was going to buy a rifle for my kid/wife it would be a 6.5 Creedmoor. For a few reason, in most rifles the perceived recoil is just a tad more than a .243 Winchester. There's almost as many factory options as a .308 Winchester. It kills animals just fine and she can use it on any animal in the lower 48. Yes elk, mulies, etc.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

GRAY AREA said:


> Start hitting a high shoulder shot and you won’t need to worry about blood trails. .243 is money for whitetail.


Every high shoulder shot I have made on a deer, I have had to follow up with a second shot because they were paralyzed but still alive..


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

CurDog said:


> I wish I had one to hunt on and I would. But otherwise, no I don't.
> The majority of the deer I take nowadays are within 40 yards, more so at 15-25yds.
> I hunt public property mostly and occasionally on private property that
> has nil to no desirable deer on it. But then again, I'm mostly looking for 'yotes and foxes there.


10/4, until my freezer gets its annual 150# of ground meat in it, they all are desirable! Lol


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I don't give a shit what bullet you shoot, but every deer ain't dropping in its tracks unless it's a spine shot!!


You are very mistaken. You don't need a "spine" shot to drop a deer in its tracks. That's an old wives' tale, lol.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

CurDog said:


> You are very mistaken. You don't need a "spine" shot to drop a deer in its tracks. That's an old wives' tale, lol.





CurDog said:


> You are very mistaken. You don't need a "spine" shot to drop a deer in its tracks. That's an old wives' tale, lol.


LOL. Ya you can shoot'em in the face and they will drop and flop around like a fish.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I heard that, be doing the funky chicken lol.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> If she hates the .308, she will more than likely hate the .270. The .270 has more powder capacity, which will lead to a more concussive report out of the barrel. Which is generally what most shooters shy away from from. In regards to recoil, there is some factors that us men tend to not think about when buying a rifle, such as length of pull. If the stock is not fitted for the intended user and the length of pull is greater than their, the perceived recoil will be magnified. For newer hunters, or hunters that are shy of intermediate cartridges, I always advocate for an AR-15 with a collapsible butt stock that is chambered in 6.5 Grendel. The recoil is next to nothing, there is very minimum muzzle blast if you compare it to something like a .270 Winchester. They can adjust to stock for them vs them trying to conform to the rifle and the grendel has no problem killing deer, hogs, coyotes, and pronghorn. Now if I was going to buy a rifle for my kid/wife it would be a 6.5 Creedmoor. For a few reason, in most rifles the perceived recoil is just a tad more than a .243 Winchester. There's almost as many factory options as a .308 Winchester. It kills animals just fine and she can use it on any animal in the lower 48. Yes elk, mulies, etc.


30-06 has more capacity than a .308. what's faster on a factory round. When was it made and what pressure loads can be sold? Barrel length and weight of the rifle will effect felt recoil more than anything on a factory non gas op rifle. I'm old school I guess. The Creedmore and Grendal have already been done and better they just would not fit in the Bolt face or clip of a AR. I have Ar's. Just love my Bolt Guns! I'm not knocking AR's They are so much fun! And can be awesome! I just hate clips and gauldy shit in a hunting gun. Just My preference for a hunting rifle.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

My Remington Model 700 .270 has a sharper recoil than the Winchester model 70 7mm mag I used to shoot. Don’t know why, it just has a really sharp thump. Of course you don’t notice it hunting, but that’s probably why your wife hates the .308 at the range. .270 would be as bad, or worse as others mentioned.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FenderBender said:


> My Remington Model 700 .270 has a sharper recoil than the Winchester model 70 7mm mag I used to shoot. Don’t know why, it just has a really sharp thump. Of course you don’t notice it hunting, but that’s probably why your wife hates the .308 at the range. .270 would be as bad, or worse as others mentioned.
> [/QUOT
> Barrel length weight and stock angle with the same round of course.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

CurDog said:


> You are very mistaken. You don't need a "spine" shot to drop a deer in its tracks. That's an old wives' tale, lol.


Ain't what I said. I said to drop one every time. I doubt your shooting that freezer full of bucks in the noggin!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

If my 13 yr old cheerleader daughter shoots her 270 with no issues then nobody should have a problem. If somebody's that scared then maybe deer hunting ain't there sport. All bullshit aside I took a cheap Thompson Compass 270 screwed on a muzzle brake, added a boyds AT ONE Adjustable stock with correct length of pull and added a trigger spring kit. And a zeiss conquest scope. It's load but no recoil at all.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

YELLOWCAT said:


> If my 13 yr old cheerleader daughter shoots her 270 with no issues then nobody should have a problem. If somebody's that scared then maybe deer hunting ain't there sport. All bullshit aside I took a cheap Thompson Compass 270 screwed on a muzzle brake, added a boyds AT ONE Adjustable stock with correct length of pull and added a trigger spring kit. And a zeiss conquest scope. It's load but no recoil at all.
> View attachment 1097848


Thats a pretty gun!


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> 30-06 has more capacity than a .308. what's faster on a factory round. When was it made and what pressure loads can be sold? Barrel length and weight of the rifle will effect felt recoil more than anything on a factory non gas op rifle. I'm old school I guess. The Creedmore and Grendal have already been done and better they just would not fit in the Bolt face or clip of a AR. I have Ar's. Just love my Bolt Guns! I'm not knocking AR's They are so much fun! And can be awesome! I just hate clips and gauldy shit in a hunting gun. Just My preference for a hunting rifle.


The sammi pressure of a .308 Winchester is 65,000 PSI where the 30-06 Springfield operates around 57,000 PSI and generally maxing out around 60,000 PSI. Depending on the cartridge, barrel length doesn't play near as much in recoil as the weight of the rifle, length of pull, and the configuration of the stock. The AR suggestion was due to the fact that the rifle it self can adapt to the shooter behind the gun. Meaning length of pull can change assuming they have a collapsible buttstock. 

I'm lost on "Creedmoor and Grendel have already been done and better they just not fit in the bolt face or clip of an AR". The 6.5 Creedmoor uses the same bolt face as a .308 Winchester, .470 and the the same magazines as the .308 Winchester. The Grendel you will nee a proprietary bolt and and mags but there are plenty on the market.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> If my 13 yr old cheerleader daughter shoots her 270 with no issues then nobody should have a problem. If somebody's that scared then maybe deer hunting ain't there sport. All bullshit aside I took a cheap Thompson Compass 270 screwed on a muzzle brake, added a boyds AT ONE Adjustable stock with correct length of pull and added a trigger spring kit. And a zeiss conquest scope. It's load but no recoil at all.
> View attachment 1097848


It ought to not have any recoil with a 4 port brake and it being over 10lbs. lol


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> It ought to not have any recoil with a 4 port brake and it being over 10lbs. lol


I doubt it's 10lbs but wouldn't care if it was 20. She only hunts from a shooting house anyway.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I doubt it's 10lbs but wouldn't care if it was 20. She only hunts from a shooting house anyway.


I bet it drives tacks.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I bet it drives tacks.


It does that for sure!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> The sammi pressure of a .308 Winchester is 65,000 PSI where the 30-06 Springfield operates around 57,000 PSI and generally maxing out around 60,000 PSI. Depending on the cartridge, barrel length doesn't play near as much in recoil as the weight of the rifle, length of pull, and the configuration of the stock. The AR suggestion was due to the fact that the rifle it self can adapt to the shooter behind the gun. Meaning length of pull can change assuming they have a collapsible buttstock.
> 
> I'm lost on "Creedmoor and Grendel have already been done and better they just not fit in the bolt face or clip of an AR". The 6.5 Creedmoor uses the same bolt face as a .308 Winchester, .470 and the the same magazines as the .308 Winchester. The Grendel you will nee a proprietary bolt and and mags but there are plenty on the market.


.264 win been around for ever. 6.5 284, 6.5 prc, All faster. All in what you like and want at some point with calibers now days.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Back on topic
7mm-08 with quality bullet. And proper shot placement. Hornady SST is a good bullet. Eld-x is a great bullet.
My wife shoots a .270 most of the time. Other times its a .308
Last season she killed a doe at 256 yards with her .270. Yes it was on a beautiful green food plot. Deer ran about 75 yards. Bullet was a Hornady SST

I shoot my .270 wsm. Switched to federal partition and it destroys what it hits. Was shooting Winchester ballistic silver tips. They worked but just wanted something different 

6.5 Creedmoor seems to be the hot topic last few years with good reason.

I try to keep a thought. If I walked around my neighborhood and asked everyone for just 1 bullet, what would have the best luck. 7mm-08, .270. 308. And 6.5 Creedmoor would all be found in decent numbers. Try to stay away from odd rounds that are hard to find. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> Back on topic
> 7mm-08 with quality bullet. And proper shot placement. Hornady SST is a good bullet. Eld-x is a great bullet.
> My wife shoots a .270 most of the time. Other times its a .308
> Last season she killed a doe at 256 yards with her .270. Yes it was on a beautiful green food plot. Deer ran about 75 yards. Bullet was a Hornady SST
> ...


This is solid info. Ammo availability is a premium these days. I don't own one anymore but I see more 308 out on shelves than anything else.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OwenM said:


> She’s got a. TC .243 now which has been great but I’d like to get her something a bit larger in caliber. Regardless of shot placement that .243 has never laid down a decent blood trail and the trigger isn’t great. I know I can swap out the trigger but since I’m looking at other calibers anyways I don’t want to. Anybody have wives or daughters that hunt and have caliber/ brand recommendations? I’m leaning towards 270. I shoot a .308 and she hates it


If you wanna borrow my savage .270 and let her shoot it. You are welcome to it. Scope is garbage on it. But it still shoot great. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

lettheairout said:


> If you wanna borrow my savage .270 and let her shoot it. You are welcome to it. Scope is garbage on it. But it still shoot great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Thanks man, I appreciate that. Ended up getting her a 7mm08. Just happened to go to GCG on a sale and walked out with a ruger. Zero’d it the other day and I’m very happy with it for the price point and availability of ammo


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OwenM said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate that. Ended up getting her a 7mm08. Just happened to go to GCG on a sale and walked out with a ruger. Zero’d it the other day and I’m very happy with it for the price point and availability of ammo


Its a great round. My next rifle purchase will be 7mm-08 find some eld-x from Hornady 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

The 7mm-08 is really good round. Many years ago, I bought a 7x57 Ruger (new) and handloaded 140 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. Of the first 28 deer that were shot, one moved more than 10 yards, and that was a heart shot. He ran right toward the pick-up, so I was cheering every step. I am far from an expert, but a 7mm is a deadly rifle for deer with the right bullet. 
A 7x57 has a bit more case capacity than a 7mm-08, so I can load “hot”, and shoot any bullet about 100 fps faster than can the 7-08. The 7x57 one of the oldest smokeless cases, and has killed anything that walks on earth.


----------

